# Hochteich



## Ghul-Ash (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
derzeit renovieren wir unser Badezimmer und haben die alte Badewanne rausgerissen die nun im Garten steht. Da kam mir eine Idee...

Man könne doch die Badewanne für einen Hochteich benutzen und von dem Hochteich einen Bachlauf in den normalen Teich machen.
Nun frag ich mich ob das geht. 

Die Badewanne würde ich dann noch mit Teichfolie auslegen und sie dann mit Erde drum herum einbinden, sodass man sie nichtmehr sieht.


Was meint ihr,würde mein Vorschlag funktionieren. Ist eine Badewanne dafür geeignet?


Greez,
Marco


----------



## Bauernteich (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochteich*

Hallo Marco

also...bei allem, was ich weiß oder schon gebaut habe:
Überlege es dir noch mal. Was soll die Wanne überhaupt bringen wenn sie auch noch teils bepflanzt werden soll oder wird? 
Eine Art Quell-Wanne? Wenn schon - denn schon: Dann eine Jugendstilwanne
auf den Hügel gestellt als stylistische Provokation.
Das, was ich schon bei anderen Teichianern gesehen habe, waren auch wannenartige Gebilde...viel in Beton....wo es auch Platz für z. B. ne kleinwüchsige Seerose gehabt hat.
Wenn du eh schon einen Hügel mit Loch machen willst, warum nimmst du nicht nen Stück Folie, verkleidest das ganze mit günstig zu erhaltenden Sand- oder anderen Steinen und bist noch frosttechnisch aus dem __ Schneider.
Von mir aus..wenn du so an Wannenformen hängst...kann man das durchaus auch nachbilden.
Reinlegen und Baden auf dem Hügel wird wohl nicht vorgesehen sein?

Frühgruß
Albrecht mit Fastdienstschluß


----------



## axel (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochteich*

Hallo Marco !

Das find ich eine super Idee ! 
Die Wanne könnte man ja auch gleich noch mit Filtermaterialien bestücken .  
Stell mal Bilder ein wenns fertig ist . 
Ich werd gleich mal meine alte Badewanne vermessen ob die an mein Wasserfall passt  

Lg 
axel


----------



## Olli.P (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochteich*

Hi Marco,

Als Miniteich ist die Wanne sicherlich geeignet, andere nehmen z.B. auch Maurerkübel etc. als Miniteich, eben je nach Platzverhältnissen usw. .....

Aber warum willst du denn noch Folie in die Wanne reinlegen, ist die nicht dicht. 

Dann kannst du wirklich besser sofort nur die Folie nehmen....

Bleibt nur noch die Frage in wie weit die Wanne im Winter auskühlt, ist doch bestimmt so 'ne Gusswanne oder ???

Meine Meinung.


----------



## tattoo_hh (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochteich*

wenn du die wanne mit erde einfässt und folie auslegst kannst du die wanner doch sparen?


----------



## Plätscher (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochteich*

Hallo, 

ist eine gute Idee, man bekommt auf wenig Platz ein gutes Wasservolumen. Auf der gleichen Fläche mit Folie gibt es nur eine Pfütze da sie nicht so steil angelegt werden kann.
Eingegraben ist die Wanne auch frostsicher haben schon viele Leute so gemacht.
Extra Folie ist unnötig, höchstens aus opt. Gründen die Steilwände mit Ufermatte belegen.

Viel Spaß beim basteln.


----------



## Ghul-Ash (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochteich*

Hallo zusammen,
erstmal danke für das Feedback!

Teichfolie wollte ich noch extra benutzen weil ich dachte das die Beschichtung der Wanne villt Probleme machen könnte. Kann ja sein... Außerdem ist die Wanne Dunkel-Rot und da dacht ich mir schwarze Teichfolie sieht villt besser aus?


Meine Idee war halt das ich mit dem Hochteich einen Natur Bereich habe, wo ich dann keine Fische drin habe und ihn als Quelle benutze, sprich:

Ich pumpe aus dem anderen Teich (Hauptteich) Wasser in die Reinigungsanlage und das Wasser geht dann in den Hochteich.
Beim Hochteich (also Badewanne) flexxe ich dann einen kleinen Teil raus, sodass das Wasser an der Stelle herunterläuft in den Hauptteich.


Meint ihr sowas könnte klappen? Das ist erstmal alles eine Idee. Mein Vater kontne ich bisher nochnicht begeistern, er versteht nicht was ich mit einem Teich ohne Fische will und so...

Greez,
Marco


----------



## Plätscher (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochteich*

Hallo Marko,

natürlich kann das klappen und du brauchst noch nicht einmal herumflexen. Wir sprechen doch von einer alten emailierten Stahlwanne?.
Da gibts doch die Überlauföffnung, ein Dichtungsring rein und ein Rohrduch und fertig (Wie bei den Filterdurchführungen). Wenn du ein 45Grad Rohr nimmst kannst du sogar einstellen wie hoch der Wasserstand in der Wanne sein soll, also auch randvoll.
Und der Vorteil ist du hast eine Möglichkeit für Viecher geschaffen die im Teich immer aufgefuttert werden.

Mach es 

offtopic, ich habe im Netz nach "Badewannenteich" für ein Foto gesucht, interessant welche links  einem da vorne angeboten werden:

http://www.marihuana.at/forum/showthread.php?t=4566


----------



## Ghul-Ash (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochteich*

Hi Plätscher,
die Öffnung habe ich schon gesehen , aber ich hätte gerne an der länglichen Seite den überlauf und nicht an der kurzen breiten Seite.



> Und der Vorteil ist du hast eine Möglichkeit für Viecher geschaffen die im Teich immer aufgefuttert werden.



Sowas hatte ich auch vor. Dort könnte ich auch Sand reinfüllen und __ Muscheln rein machen,die das Wasser auch nocheinmal säubern würden.

Das Problem ist jetzt leider, dass mein Vater mir das ganze wohl doch nicht erlaubt. Er meinte, dass man von dem Teich sowieso nie was sieht e.t.c, weil ich den Teich in eine Ecke hitner dem anderne TEich machen wollte.

Ich finds schade, da wir ja eig. Platz genug haben. In der Ecke steht nur eine __ Rhododendron. Wenn man die wegmachen würde, dann wäre dort sehr viel Platz und das würde bestimmt auch richtig gut aussehen.

Ich werde mal schauen ob ich nen Foto habe, damit ihr euch das mal angucken könnt.

Greez,
Marco


----------



## jochen (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochteich*

Hi Marco,

um den strengen Teichrand der ja wohl durch eine Badewanne entsteht, etwas aufzulockern könntest du uberhängende Ufer basteln,
mit etwas Geschick sieht das richtig natürlich aus, und das Getier das sich in der Wanne ansiedelt, wird es lieben.

Die überhängenden Ufer kannst du mit Totholz, Eichenstämmen, großen Lavabrocken etc. bauen, welche du mit Edelstahldraht umwindest und diesen dann am Ufer (je nach Beschaffenheit) befestigst.

Durch solche Uferbasteleien verlierst du sehr wenig Wasservolumen, und erhältst eine gute Optik.

An den Steilwänden würde ich zusätzlich Pflanztaschen anbringen, und sie mit Flachwasser und Unterwasserpflanzen bestücken.

Hier mal eine Skizze...

 

Wenn du das richtig anstellst, bekommst du mit deiner Wanne, auf kleinster Fläche viel Volumen für Tiere die du zusätzlich noch zu deinem mit Fischen besetzten Gartenteich beobachten kannst....

ich möchte meine kleine 800ltr Pfütze nicht mehr missen, die ich in Verbindung zu meinem Gartenteich mit Fischbesatz gebaut habe.


----------



## Ghul-Ash (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochteich*

Vielen Dank das ihr euch so bemüht. Die Skizze versteh ich sogar und das sieht alles sehr gut aus .

Leider versteht mein Vater irgendwie nicht ,dass auch ein Teich ohne Fische interessant sein kann, da sich dort andere Tiere ansiedeln!

Ich werde morgen noch Fotos machen wie immoment alles aussieht und wie ich mir das dann vorstelle...

Was derzeit noch problematisch ist, ist der Weg von der Wanne in den Hauptteich, da dort noch Pflanzen im Weg ist. Ich weiss nicht, wie ich das Wasser aus der Wanne in den Teich kriegen soll, ohne das jetzt die Pflanzen weg müssen...

Greez,
Marco


----------



## Jürgen-V (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochteich*

hi jochen

ich habe schon lange nicht mehr so eine .....wie soll ich sagen.....
ne zeichnung gesehen.


----------



## jochen (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochteich*

Hi -V... 

da siehste mal wieder,
es lohnt sich bei uns im Forum vorbei zu schauen...

@Marco...



> Leider versteht mein Vater irgendwie nicht ,dass auch ein Teich ohne Fische interessant sein kann



dann zeig doch mal deinen Vater was du alles leisten kannst, und zaubere ihn einen Wannenteich hin das ihm die Ohren wackeln... 

er wird bestimmt staunen...


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochteich*

Hi Marco,
Du hast ja schon ein feed-back ohne Ende bekommen. Ohne die weiteren Umstände zu kennen - warum brauchst Du noch Folie für ein wasserdichtes Behältnis? Sollte die Badewanne aus Stahl/Guß sein, ist eh' ein Rostschutz erforderlich, wenn sie nicht auseinanderfallen soll. Das Überlauf- bzw. Abflußproblem wurde besprochen, für eine "unsichtbare" Verrohrung zum Teich mußt Du halt schachten.
Das kostet Zeit (und macht sicher Streß), aber letzten Endes hast Du auch eine frostgeschützte Verrohrung! (nicht zu verwechseln mit frostsicher) Sofern Du die Option "Hochteich" verwirklichen willst, gehört halt eine vernünftige Anbindung neben der Gestaltung mit dazu.


----------



## Ghul-Ash (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochteich*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> dann zeig doch mal deinen Vater was du alles leisten kannst, und zaubere ihn einen Wannenteich hin das ihm die Ohren wackeln...
> 
> er wird bestimmt staunen...



Ich würds ja machen, aber es muss ja schliesslich nen dicker fetter __ Rhododendron weg. Das geht erstmal nciht so einfach und das Echo danach muss ich nicht haben 




			
				RKurzhals schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Marco,
> Du hast ja schon ein feed-back ohne Ende bekommen. Ohne die weiteren Umstände zu kennen - warum brauchst Du noch Folie für ein wasserdichtes Behältnis?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jochen (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochteich*

Hi,

also wenn die Wanne sehr leicht ist,
ist es bestimmt eine Acrylwanne, ich glaube wohl kaum das sie aus Aluminium ist.

Acrylwannen erkennst du daran,
wenn du die Wanne drehst ist sie an der Rückseite meißt weiß und faserig.


----------



## Ghul-Ash (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochteich*

Jap, ist außen weiss...

Ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht das das ne Acrylwanne ist ?


----------



## Enrico (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochteich*

Hallo Marco,
mir würde der Blick in eine weiße Wanne nicht gefallen, leg doch einfach noch Kunstrasen drauf. Aber ausreichend beschweren mit Substrat, Steine ect. sonst schwimmt das auf. Im Prinzip mein ich's ähnlich wie der Jochen schon vorgeschlagen hat. Ich hoffe, daß sich Dein Vater noch überzeugen lässt


----------



## jochen (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochteich*

Hi,

wenn ich das jetzt alles richtig gelesen habe ist die Wanne an der sonst sichtbaren Seite dunkelrot, typische Farbe der Kollektionen der 80er Jahre, und die Rückseite ist weiß uns faserig, und sie ist sehr leicht.

Nach der Beschreibung handelt es sich bestimmt um eine Acrylwanne,

wie schon geschrieben,
die Steilwände würde ich mit Taschenmatten besetzen, und den Boden würde ich mit Substrat füllen,
so bräuchtest du keine Folie zum kaschieren der roten Wanne.

Ganz ehrlich ob nun Acrylwannen frostfest, oder besser auch geeignet für das "Freiland" sind, kann ich dir nicht beantworten, schließlich stehen die Dinger meißt im kuscheligwarmen Badezimmer.

Vielleicht haben wir ja hier den ein oder anderen Kunststoffspezi der das liest, und dir eine aussagekräftige Antwort geben kann.

Jetzt sind erst mal die Überredungskünste deinerseits gefragt,
Fotos einstellen wären nicht schlecht,
danach können wir gezielt weiterdiskutieren.


----------



## Plätscher (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochteich*

Hallo Marko,

Acryl wird im Bootsbau und Schwimmbeckenbau eingesetzt. Ich würde mal behaupten das sie gut für deine Zwecke geeignet ist.

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher (ist lange her wo ich darüber etwas gelernt habe) aber GFK und Acryl läßt sich verbinden. Somit kannst du leicht die Wannenöffnungen verschließen und einen Überlauf formen.


----------



## Ghul-Ash (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochteich*

So, habe ebend FOtos gemacht, das meiste steht auf den Fotos 


Die Wanne ist 1,75 lamg und 70 cm breit!


----------



## Eugen (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochteich*

Hallo Marco,

egal aus welchem Material die Wanne nun ist,

ich würde die Innenseite so lassen und mittels Unterbau ( Steine,umgedrehte Plastikwännchen o.ä.) verschiedene Pflanzzonen schaffen.
Mit einem Sand/Kiesgemisch kann man das ganze gut überdecken.

Das Grün der Pflanzen bildet einen schönen Kontrast zur Wannenfarbe.
(und bedenke : das hat nicht jeder   )

Die Aussenseite würde ich mit Styropor isolieren und  verkleiden.

In den Wannenüberlauf ein Rohr kleben,durch das das Wasser dann in eine Rinne ( manche sagen Bachlauf dazu   ) und weiter in den Teich laufen kann.
Die Überlauföffnung kann man ev. vergrößern, so dass ein 100er HT - Rohr oder ein Stück einer Dachrinne (aus Metall vll. ) eingeklebt werden kann.

Bei der Gestaltung kannst du deiner Phantasie freien Lauf lassen.


----------



## jochen (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochteich*

Hi Marco,

das ist eine Stahlblechwanne...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochteich*

Hallo Jochen!



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> das ist eine Stahlblechwanne...



Aber eine emalierte Stahlblechwanne!

Die waren mal ganz Modern!   ( in den 60/70gern )

.


----------



## Ghul-Ash (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochteich*

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe und die Anregungen zur Gestaltung 

Ich werde mich wieder melden, wenn es was neues gibt 

Greez,
Marco


----------

